# QLD Ant vs The Horse



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Putting this up on behalf of Ant as its the only footage of the Horse" he landed at Palmy on Saturday
We all went out around 5 /5-30 to chase the Spanish once again, they are there and you just got to be on the water to get them,I got 1 on Friday and a spotty but Saturday got zip once again  There were a couple landed ,and after we came off the water i got a text from a mate still out on his Boat which read......... landed 1 lost 3 spanish..........................they must have come on the bite a bit later but by then the wind had picked and we were have some bekky around the corner.Ill let Ant give you the run down on how it went against the beast at a estimated 15 odd kg's
We are having a PALMY SOCIAL FISH again next weekend ,SUNDAY MORNING much the same as last time so come along at lets have ago at the Spanish again!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Launch will be at 11th or 9th and maybe some from the Surf Club just depends on Parking etc
Stealth Kayaks will be putting on a free Snag afterwards at currumbin creek from 9am after the mornings fish.
Im sure they will have some new models to look at and paddle if you keen.
The last one was a great success and a good time to catch up with fellow yakkers .
See ya Sunday Boys,
Heres something to get you keen.............................Got smashed trying to get atube on the way in :lol: :lol:


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

I think ants going to need a bigger hatch :lol:


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

That is one great fish Ant got.
Love the video, thought you was going to make it.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

It sure did tow him around big time. King Ant is back! If i was you Ant i would stay off the water, otherwise the next few trips will determine whether it was a fluke or not. Quit while you are ahead i say.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Ant da king!!!!...must be one of the biggest of the yak at palmy this season???


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ant , if they get any bigger than that mate you better get a passport and Visa for New Zealand or Hawii , cause thats where you'll end up champ


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice little vid safa and well done on your fish.
Well done to Ant also.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Stevie my boy i would have to agree ,there have been a few 18kg+ models that ive seen pics of but all out of boats so its just amatter of time before the yak boys get them,just tough finding livies although they are showing up on the bait reef again .
Hopefully on our social fish someone will be in the right place at the right time!


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Safa said:


> Stevie my boy i would have to agree ,there have been a few 18kg+ models that ive seen pics of but all out of boats so its just amatter of time before the yak boys get them,just tough finding livies although they are showing up on the bait reef again .
> Hopefully on our social fish someone will be in the right place at the right time!


did he get it on a live yakka???
i was so piss#ed of with the stupid weather report this weekend...they say no wind.i leave my place not a drop of wind.get to my favourite spot ready to unload,up comes a 20knot offshore straight of the desert!!!...not worth the chance..as being in such remote fishing spots its safety before fish!!!..it dies down by lunchtime,but then its to freakin hot to paddle as you would die from dehydration!!!!!!....such different yak conditions to the east coast...man when its good..its the best place on earth...but when its crap...it totally suxs!!!!

hey,cut up A BIT OF PILLIE and put on your bait jigs at that bait reef at palmy...it always works when livie are scarce...a livie will always get you that trophy fish!!!!..

they just finished GAMEX,a fishing competion this week...one boat hooked and landed a 300kg marlin at the reef...i would Sh**T if something like that took my bait!!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Now THAT"S a fish!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ant that is what palmy is about, well done mate.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the video and breakfast Safa, luck is a wonderful thing.   I had only just rigged up put the dead pilly on the Safa pink skirt rig paddled about 50 metres and whizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz screaming reel sounds. You know you have a good fish when they tow you around. Look forward to next weekend I think Saturday might be a better morning for fishing so come on down and join the palmy army and try out for a Palmy pedro if I can do it so can you.   
P.S I miss ya Couta, Carnster it was the fish you dropped mate.

Cheers
Ant


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Nice fish there Ant, hope those fish hang around for you boys


----------



## Millo (Jan 9, 2011)

well done guys i will be there on saturday not sure if my yak will be repaired by then  but happy to eat fresh fish on the bbq


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

ant said:


> Thanks for the video and breakfast Safa, luck is a wonderful thing.   I had only just rigged up put the dead pilly on the Safa pink skirt rig paddled about 50 metres and whizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz screaming reel sounds. You know you have a good fish when they tow you around. Look forward to next weekend I think Saturday might be a better morning for fishing so come on down and join the palmy army and try out for a Palmy pedro if I can do it so can you.
> P.S I miss ya Couta, Carnster it was the fish you dropped mate.
> 
> Cheers
> Ant


As the governer of caliornia says "Ill BE BACK!!!!"


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

thats a great fish ant i might see you saturday, cool vid to safa. man i cant wait to get another one of those beasts.
cheers jay


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah Salti, that should do it but have you any doughnuts left...................??
Dont know why but i heard some kids crying from your hood as you munched them all(not the kids although thats possible),then climbed in the pool and it became a dry dock :lol: :lol: 
Im waiting for you to come fish with the Palmy Army so we can show how, as your report card looks much like S.eFrican cricket score card (nothing but hit & miss) this season hey?
Come down we can tan a few chops and drink Klippies and discuss how to improve your batting ave...
;-) 
The King


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Social still Sunday at the Moment condition looking real good ,but hey that can change but will wait and see.Keep checking the forum


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Glad I wasn't the only one to get smashed on the re entry on Saturday. I got monstered by a decent wave as well about 20m from shore. Didn't lose any gear so i know my way of strapping rods and box down worked. :lol:


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Chris
The famous Safa "catch a Pedro rig" can be found on the recent fish of the month : Spanish mackerel and well as other wonderful tips

Cheers
Ant


----------

